# New Year's Resolution



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

1. No Fish Purchase for the 1st 6 months.
2. Breeding program, no more except existing colony of Frontosas
3. No tank addition, no new filter
4. Reduce current stock of fish and tanks/equipments

Hahaha, we will see if temptation can be resisted !!!


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

Mine is, get rich and purchase more cichlids, :thumb:


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

Mine is simple finish my pro Touring 61 Thunderbird and have my 800 gallon online and stocked by years end.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Under gravel jets and automatic water change system in all tanks.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

...to be adopted by someone wealthy enough to indulge my cichlid obsession... and undergravel water jets.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

chopsteeks said:


> 1. No Fish Purchase for the 1st 6 months.
> 2. Breeding program, no more except existing colony of Frontosas
> 3. No tank addition, no new filter
> 4. Reduce current stock of fish and tanks/equipments
> ...


Oh oh, #3 above is slowly succumbing to temptation. In the last few weeks, I have been trading fish with fellow cichlid enthusiasts. I ran into this guy who was downsizing his tanks.....and he has a tank I have been saving since last year.

This tank is a 300 gallon acrylic tank...an 8 footer. This includes everything, stand, 50 gallon wet dry filter, Iwaki pump and lights. Best of all, this acrylic tank has been kept well with minimal scratches. A truly turn key system.

If the deal goes thru, I will trade him 2 excellent well-equipped 75 gallon tank and a handful of cash (which I already have).

I have been calling around to canvas the cost of moving this behemoth of a tank.

Should not even make a resolution :dancing:


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

I am so jealous... but happy for you!


----------

